# Cnc



## ray resac (Jan 6, 2021)

Next on my list. I want to build a small cnc mill for fun and learning how to program them.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jan 6, 2021)

You sure you wouldn't rather get a cat?


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 6, 2021)

ray resac said:


> Next on my list. I want to build a small cnc mill for fun and learning how to program them.


Welcome, you are in the right place  

Here's mine, still a long way to go but it definitely can be done.









						Homemade vertical mill/drill CNC project
					

I'm sure some of you have seen my posts in the general section about this project.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/homemade-vertical-mill-drill.77611/page-3#post-664686  But now that I'm ready to start on the controls I figured it would fit better here (mods please let me know if...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Have you thought about what you'd like to build and if you want to start with a manual machine or not?
There are a ton of really accomplished CNC builders/users on here (I'm not one). Take a look at posts by @JimDawson @macardoso @mmcmdl @alloy @BGHansen for a start.

And no, don't get a cat

John


----------



## macardoso (Jan 7, 2021)

I think the very first thing you should do is think of what you want to do with it. If you purely want to learn programming and don't care much about the machining then you can build a very low cost mini router. If you want to make stuff, even just hobby stuff, then you'd want to make sure you start with enough machine.

The Grizzly G0704/PM-25 has been a popular platform for a CNC conversion for many years. That is the route I went and have been happy, but definitely wish I had something 3 times the size/weight.

Here is my build thread. Note ahead of time that I tend to enjoy the electrical side a bit more than the mechanical so you'll see more effort go into that. Also I was able to get most of the expensive components (AC servo motors and drives and some of the cables) from work (with permission). I would not have put that kind of money into the design.

I also really love talking about bearing arrangements and spindles for some reason so I'm happy to chat if you want.









						G0704 CNC AC Servo Rebuild (Picture Heavy)
					

Hi All,  About 5 years ago I completed a CNC conversion of a Grizzly G0704 milling machine. Like everyone at that time I chose to go with the Hoss Machine style conversion as there were not many options on the market. I was not comfortable designing my own system at the time since I was just...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Lot's of people here to point you in the right direction. It is not too hard to get started.


----------



## alloy (Jan 7, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> And no, don't get a cat
> 
> John



Why not?


----------

